# Kodak disc camera suggestions



## Aquarium Dreams (May 7, 2007)

I've recently acquired a kodak disc camera with a wide angle adapter and three discs of film.  I've found somewhere that will develop it for a reasonable price ($9 a disc including prints).  I've never used one of these before, so I was wondering if anyone has any suggestions or input about possible quirks with this camera.  Also looking for ideas for what to shoot on this film, to maximize the low-fi weirdness of the disc format.  Any ideas would be appreciated!  Thanks.


----------



## mysteryscribe (May 7, 2007)

I saw them when I was a teenager but have absolutely no idea what they would do.  I expect that it is the same film that they used in their other cameras at the time whatever that was.  Its going to be a small neg so I'd  Wouldn't expect too much.


----------



## ksmattfish (May 8, 2007)

See if they'll cross process it.


----------



## Aquarium Dreams (May 8, 2007)

ksmattfish said:


> See if they'll cross process it.



I thought of that too!  It's print film.  Maybe I should experiment more with cross processing before trying that.

I only have two disks of film.  One is exposed.  I don't know if I'll have it developed though, because I always end up with a really creepy feeling after developing ancient mystery film.


----------



## nealjpage (May 9, 2007)

Aquarium Dreams said:


> I only have two disks of film.  One is exposed.  I don't know if I'll have it developed though, because I always end up with a really creepy feeling after developing ancient mystery film.



Oooo!  It came with film?  Moral dilemma!:mrgreen:


----------



## Aquarium Dreams (May 9, 2007)

ksmattfish said:


> See if they'll cross process it.



 I thought about this for more than two minutes (about four, actually, then my head felt like it was going to explode).  Can you imagine viewing a slide show of disc film? 

Thinking about what mysteryscribe said, I found out that disc film uses different chemistry: C41a.  I haven't been able to find any information on it, though, and I have no idea how it would react to E6 or even C41 chemistry.    

There might be family members on the exposed film, so I should probably get it developed.  Getting old film developed always gives me the heeby-jeebies, because you never know who will be on it or what they will be doing.


----------



## mysteryscribe (May 9, 2007)

Family porn now there would be a shock...  I had no idea aunt Sarah was that athletic.  hanging my head in shame... devil made me do it.


----------



## Aquarium Dreams (May 9, 2007)




----------



## gmarquez (May 18, 2007)

I remember disc film results being even yuckier than 110 film results, but it's been a loooonng while...

Anyways, check out here:

http://www.rockymountainfilm.com/disc.htm

"Some color shift usually occurs.  Results vary from fair to excellent quality.  More than 95% of the films we process have fair or better results.  (See also, "Notes" section below.)"

As for processing...

"Service Time - This film is processed on a volume basis, so turn around time varies.  Please allow between three and twelve months for processing and return."


----------



## RacePhoto (May 23, 2007)

Aquarium Dreams said:


> I've recently acquired a kodak disc camera with a wide angle adapter and three discs of film.  I've found somewhere that will develop it for a reasonable price ($9 a disc including prints).  I've never used one of these before, so I was wondering if anyone has any suggestions or input about possible quirks with this camera.  Also looking for ideas for what to shoot on this film, to maximize the low-fi weirdness of the disc format.  Any ideas would be appreciated!  Thanks.



Shoot something that you want to have lots of grain in the image. That's my only memory of that failed format. Very tiny negatives, very large grain.

I bought an 8mm movie camera, which came with a roll of exposed film. I never had it processed, but of course I still have it in the freezer. :er:


----------

